# Buying Ultra High End Gaming Rig/Awesome PC,budget 2.5 - 3 Lac...:-D



## GamerKing9 (Feb 12, 2013)

hey guyz,
this is my first Post on this Awesome forum and i need your Help for Building my Awesome gaming PC 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:i want a Future proof Rig which can run All games at Highest resolution with all settings Maxed out  + mostly all Upcoming High End games like Crysis 3,BF 3 and gonna watch Movies at 1080p resolution and other simple staff like Doc. editing, pic Editing in Photoshop...

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:2.5 lac to 3.0 lacs. (i know that's too much but i want a Future proof Rig with Solid FPS at any game at any Setting.)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes but only if needed.(yep i know i don't need to overclock it but i like to Tweak and mod things )

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:6 TB + SSD for Boot Drive.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes i want a New Full HD monitor( 1080p) and it must be 23 to 30 inch.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:nothing. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: in may 2013. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:yep. i built my Desktop but may be done by assembler because i am going to by all things from one place(lamington road) so if i bought all Components from one shop they assemble it for free. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in thane but i am buying all things from lamington road and if i can't get any Component there i can order it from flipkart.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: yep lot more to say...

1) i love Downloading(good staff like Ubuntu iso's and more) so i need a Big space,so i think its nice to get 3,2 TB HDD's  (Seagate 2TB SATA 3Gbs 3.5 INCH HARD DISK ) but will downloading damage my HDD? or i should download all staff in my Boot drive?(in my SSD) and than transfer into my HDD?

2) 2 GTX 680 or 1 GTX 690? i like GTX 690 more because its Dual GPU card and its lower in power Consumption compared to 2x GTX 680.
i seen many YouTube Vid's about this and after lot searching i found that still many people Like to get 2x GTX 680,can you tell me why?

3) and i am  I am think of buying -

Processor  -Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7 3770K Processor (which is better ? sandy bridge or ivy bridge for my Rig?)
Motherboard  - asus rampage iv extreme 
Ram - Crosair Vengeance 16 GB Quad Channel Memory
HDD - 6 TB(Seagate 2TB SATA 3Gbs 3.5 INCH HARDDISK)
CPU Cooler- Hydro Series™ H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
GPU - nVidia GTX 690 4 GB GDDR5
Optical Drive - a Normal DVD Drive or i should go for a BR drive?
Sound Card - ASUS Xonar Essence ST/STX soundcard (do i really need this?)

Headset and Speakers - suggest me 1 Nice gaming Headset with surround sound and 5.1 or 7.1 Speakers.  


now please give your Views and Opinions on this post and waiting...


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

*Monster Rig:*

*CPU:* Intel i7 3930k - 34200/-
*Mobo:* Asus Rampage IV Formula - 23700/-
*RAM:* 16gb Corsair Vengeance 2133mhz CL11 - 8600/-
*GPU:* 2x Asus HD7970 Matrix Platinum Crossfire - 68000/- or 2XMSI GTX680 TFIII SLI - 65000/-
*HDD:* 2TB WD Cavair Black	10000/-
*SSD:*	120gb Corasir Force 3 -  6100/-
*Sound Card:* Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3D - 5500/- or Asus Xonar Essence STX - 9000/-(recommend as you will use a good speaker)
*ODD:* Asus 12x Blu-Ray 12B1ST - 6000/-
*Cabinet:* Coolermaster Storm Stryker - 11000/-
*SMPS:* Corsair SMPS 1200AXUK	- 18000/-
*Monitor:* 3x Dell U2412M(1920x1200, more viewing space) in Eyefinity - 45000/-
*Mouse:* Logitech G500 - 3500/-
*Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013: 7000/-
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool Assassin: 5500/-
*Speakers:* Logitech Z906- 16000/-

*Total~2.8lakh*

Use leftover cash to buy as many HDDs as you need. I suggest 4x2TB Blacks total in RAID to give you best reliability.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2013)

No sense of starting a thread right now. Start the thread 2-3 weeks before purchasing to make sure you get the best and the latest products.

^ tkin, please you know Nvidia is launching new architecture in a couple of weeks and many more products may come till may (haswell...), then why are you suggesting a rig now? Please, I'ts my humble request to thread starters and posters that start a thread for a config only 2-3 weeks before you plan to purchase and dear posters, please do not encourage any such threads, no offence GamerKing9 , but I think asking for a rig about 3 months before you actually plan to buy is a waste of time (both your's and other's) and stupidity.

this is maybe 4th or 5th thread I've seen this week where op asks for a rig months ago.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No sense of starting a thread right now. Start the thread 2-3 weeks before purchasing to make sure you get the best and the latest products.
> 
> ^ tkin, please you know Nvidia is launching new architecture in a couple of weeks and many more products may come till may (haswell...), then why are you suggesting a rig now? Please, I'ts my humble request to thread starters and posters that start a thread for a config only 2-3 weeks before you plan to purchase and dear posters, please do not encourage any such threads, no offence GamerKing9 , but I think asking for a rig about 3 months before you actually plan to buy is a waste of time (both your's and other's) and stupidity.
> 
> this is maybe 4th or 5th thread I've seen this week where op asks for a rig months ago.


I'm here to suggest only


----------



## GamerKing9 (Feb 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No sense of starting a thread right now. Start the thread 2-3 weeks before purchasing to make sure you get the best and the latest products.
> 
> ^ tkin, please you know Nvidia is launching new architecture in a couple of weeks and many more products may come till may (haswell...), then why are you suggesting a rig now? Please, I'ts my humble request to thread starters and posters that start a thread for a config only 2-3 weeks before you plan to purchase and dear posters, please do not encourage any such threads, no offence GamerKing9 , but I think asking for a rig about 3 months before you actually plan to buy is a waste of time (both your's and other's) and stupidity.
> 
> this is maybe 4th or 5th thread I've seen this week where op asks for a rig months ago.



i understand your feeling my Dear,but i started this thread now because i am not sure about when i am going to buy this rig,maybe i am getting this rig in 1 month... so that's why i posted this thread now so please this is not waste of time for me  and others are here to help so i think they also appreciate helping


----------



## draco21 (Feb 12, 2013)

Even if op is buying in 2-3 weeks, i would say a no no..... why??

spending like crazy and buying products that are 99% sure to get outdated in 2-3 months is actually a bad idea...


----------



## GamerKing9 (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Monster Rig:*
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i7 3930k - 34200/-
> *Mobo:* Asus Rampage IV Formula - 23700/-
> ...



thank you for your Response mate,

1) i want only 1 Full HD Monitor,not 3. it can be more Big but only 1.

2) can you tell me why you choose 2x GTX 680 over the 1 GTX 690? yea its costs almost 70,000 but its latest and its Dual GPU card...


thank you again for your Kind response


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'm here to suggest only



Yes, of course, and I respect you and everyone who make out some time out of their lives to come here, help people, make sure everyone gets nothing but the best for what they can afford. We may have better knowledge, better decision making ability, better inside on what's about to be launched and about to reach its EOS, and thus we must make use of it to help people, which I fully acknowledge you and other members do.

But both you an I agree that prices fluctuate over time, better parts are released and older parts get cheaper with time, and things can go round about over a 3 months period. So instead of suggesting the best possible rig right now, why not suggest op to close the thread, come back at the end of march, so that we may suggest him a better/cheaper rig?

I hope you agree and will take care next time.

And no offences, we're friends here, right?



draco21 said:


> Even if op is buying in 2-3 weeks, i would say a no no..... why??
> 
> spending like crazy and buying products that are 99% sure to get outdated in 2-3 months is actually a bad idea...



Some people may be born with a silver spoon, or they could have saved the money from a long time. And an outdated rig is *NOT* a slow rig.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Even if op is buying in 2-3 weeks, i would say a no no..... why??
> 
> spending like crazy and buying products that are 99% sure to get outdated in 2-3 months is actually a bad idea...


Just cause we can't afford it does not mean he can't or he shouldn't, your maidservant probably says the same thing everytime you buy a pc or a smartphone or a digicam 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, of course, and I respect you and everyone who make out some time out of their lives to come here, help people, make sure everyone gets nothing but the best for what they can afford. We may have better knowledge, better decision making ability, better inside on what's about to be launched and about to reach its EOS, and thus we must make use of it to help people, which I fully acknowledge you and other members do.
> 
> But both you an I agree that prices fluctuate over time, better parts are released and older parts get cheaper with time, and things can go round about over a 3 months period. So instead of suggesting the best possible rig right now, why not suggest op to close the thread, come back at the end of march, so that we may suggest him a better/cheaper rig?
> 
> ...


The titan will made things interesting I agree, but apart from that nothing will change until another 6 months for sure, richland/steamroller is almost an year away, haswell will come past june, amd just delayed 8xxx series, so that config will remain valid for 6 months easy, except the titan.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ A new cooler, new cabinet, better overclocable rams, new motherboards, ssd's, psu, monitor, maybe a new 3d vision kit? and most importantly the prices?


----------



## draco21 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude i would still say wait and buy the best while spending 2-3 lakhs......


----------



## psidiary (Feb 26, 2014)

2 months old Ultra High-end PC for sale.
Specs:
i7 4770k OC to 4.3ghz (Stable)
16 GB RAM (Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz)
Geforce GTX 780ti Graphics Card
Swiftech H320 Triple radiator high performance cpu cooler
Noctua NF-F12 Radiator Fans (imported)
Asus Maximus VI Hero Mother board
240 GB SSD (Corsair Neutron GTX)
1 TB WD Caviar Black HDD
2 TB WD Caviar Green HDD
Corsair Obsidian 800D Cabinet
Benq XL2720T 3D monitor 27inch
Nvidia 3D Vision Glass kit
Corsair AX860 High performance PSU
NZXT HUE LED Controller
Asus 16X Blu ray Writer
APC Pro 1500 UPS
CM Storm Devastator Keyboard and Mouse

contact me to get the price, we can negotiate

studioinatree@gmail.com


----------

